# Update: How many strains does one person need?



## The Poet (Sep 17, 2014)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     My Krystalica and Satori are so good! 
Really, I finally got seeds from Europe and have finally tried a non-bagseed strain. 
I am amazed at the quality. I just happened to pick at random the best strain bank on earth, Mandala and the best two strains as well, one of them being free! 
   I can't imagine anything better but there is a bag of other seeds I am having difficulty finding time to start. These are Iranian landrace x Ghost OG. Similar to thc bomb in indica/sativa mix and I have them right here but the Satori/Krystalica are sooo... good, I can't stop growing them!
I guess I'm hooked!

   That brings me to a question I asked here a while ago about how many strains does one person need...?
 There are a hundred strains and more new ones every day. I asked how many strains does one person need? You guys said 3...
 a Sativa, an Indica and a Hybrid.

   I have two Mandala strains {I want Hashberry too} 
 thc Bomb and the [Iranian landrace x Ghost OG]. 
{I want Mastadon too!}

  That's a Sativa, an Indica, and 4 Hybrids. 
The Bomb was dried too fast, my fault,  
the Mandala's are meta-worldly.
I have not sprouted the Iranian stuff yet as the Mandalas are so good I can't imagine anything better,  {I would like to try Hashberry}

   Which brings me back to the observation that 3-4-5 strains are enough.
Well, you guys were right. I'll get some Hashberry, Mastadon then stop buying seeds. 
It was so easy! I ordered them and they came. If I don't order any more but just lay low with my 6 strains then everything's cool and I may live a long time. 
   I have a new dog and am fixing up the place.


                           God is Great Sabu...


                                              The Poet...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually most strains are hybrids.  There are few pure indicas and pure sativas.  Besides, trust me, you don't really want to grow a pure sativa indoors.  They can grow like willow trees and get simply huge...and they can take forever to flower.  So, I would say 3 but it would be indica (pure indica would be fine), a 50/50 hybrid, and a sativa dominant hybrid.

While I do like to vary my crops, I always have some Satori in my closet.  I love it and cannot imagine giving it up.  I also am running Nurse Larry most of the time, too, but that is not a strain available--one of those crosses where I was gifted some seeds by a wonderful friend of mine.  I am trying Hashberry for the first time.  They are still in veg and still small.  I smoke more of the sativa dominant as I pretty much smoke most of the day...unless I am using big power tools or something dangerous like that.  So, I usually have more of that growing.  I have some Larry OG Kush.  It is only about 60% sativa, but she grows like a sativa and I have some problems keeping her in check size wise--she always ends up tall and willowy, like a true sativa.  I love the taste though.

I think how much of what you grow of what depends on your individual needs and habits.  When I worked full time, I didn't smoke much until I got off work.  By then I wanted something more laid back, but not couch-lock.  Now that I am mostly retired and have a more laidback life, I can have a more laidback lifestyle.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

Your opinion on banks my friend.

But I respect it none the less.

Congrats on your first non bag seed grow.


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2014)

Glad you got to try some good genetics and not have to rely on bag seed.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, hard question for me to answer. Every time I come up with an answer, another thought changes it. Need or want ? Don`t know for sure, but I have 6 available for use and 2 more growing. Getting` real low on 2 though. Luv sativa`s and sativa dominate strains. Have grown Dr. Grinspoon indoors, and yes she tried to runaway, top and clone.


----------



## The Poet (Sep 18, 2014)

Folks,


     I don't know what I like! Everything I have ever had came in a sandwich baggie. I have no idea what Indica is like or a 50%/50% strain. Krystalica is said to be 25% Indica and that's all, besides the bomb {which is said to be 66% Indica}that I have tried so far. {The bomb was dried wrong but I have clones}
   The Krystalica {which is the only known strain I have successfully harvested} is:
'One hit sxxx' and at 25% Indica says that I like at least 25%  Indica. 
You can't even roll a joint of the Krystalica, I just use my old pipe now. 
Literally one hit will do ya. Incredible .

   An interesting way to spend the winter comparing strains as I sit around the old fire after cutting down crowded, ugly or dead trees down in the woods all day.


                                    Thank you...


                                           The Poet...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 18, 2014)

As many as you need bud! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Variety is the spice of life!


 
 :goodposting:   most we've ever had in our stable was around 25 diff strains/cuts...   currently sitting around 10-12 strains/cuts....


----------



## The Poet (Sep 19, 2014)

Hemp Goddess &#9829;


      I understand that most strains are hybrids and why. Very interesting that people have mixed the two types, Indica and Sativa and thereby improved on each one.
     I would to discuss Indica vs Sativa and hybrids thereof.

  "I think how much of what you grow of what depends on your individual needs and habits." is a quote of yours and very interesting but I am starving and gotta go eat, I'll be right back... Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, let's discuss...after you eat, of course.  We cannot hold forth an intelligent discourse on hybrid cannabis strains if our stomachs are growling.


----------



## The Poet (Sep 19, 2014)

Hemp Goddess,


           There, bacon and scrambled eggs/cheese with grape jelly 'on the eggs". Now I am ready to discuss Hybrids.


     I would consider Satori as a sativa dominant hybrid, 'w Sativa effect'
the Krystalica with 25% Indica, the THC Bomb with 66%, the OG OG with 70% as clearly hybrids and Mastadon and Hashberry as 'dern near Indicas'.
     Isn't this a pretty diverse selection of hybrids?
Of course I am sure I will try other strains/hybrids, but it isn't cool to buy seeds any more often than one needs. 
And keeping hybrid strains alive can be a problem with space. 6 clone mothers is a lot of Moms. Like you said, I need to try them all and pick my favorites, thinning down the pack as I get tired of them.
Down to 3! That is good advise. 

                The Satori and Krystalica stay.
I am thus far unfamiliar with Indica's and will check them out this winter.
I loved the Krystalica at 25% and two of my other hybrids are 66% and 70% 
so a 50%x50% is on the list 
and I'll just have to try a pure Indica}


                                            Thank you ...

                                                      The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

I love this place.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 19, 2014)

Variety is good.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 8, 2014)

Amigo Mia's,


     I am glad to have found such a good bunch of people and the M.P. forum.
An interesting subject growing is and if it were not for the Hydro store that opened over here in ***** I would have never started growing. Having bought lids, {ounces} all my life and watched the prices go from $8. - $250. I am getting better at growing it and its even becoming easy!
Now I'm looking at a  lifetime supply of free weed!
    God is great Sabu...

     I just watered my little ones and was looking at the 3 bomb clones, the two Krystalica clones, the bunch of Satori,  3 at 9" and 4 at 4" and the 5 seedlings of og/og ... I'm not growing the Bomb or the Krystalica now and two of the 3 Bombs are healthy so I pulled the weak one. The 2 Krystalica are also in 2 litter soda bottles and are fine. 
So I moved all the clones to another tote crate. 

     Now 2 Krystalica clones, 2 Bomb clones, and 3 Satori clones are together in their own tote crate. They are my clone mothers now, 3 strains.
   The 4 Satori and 5 og/og seedlings represent the next crop. ie. 4 Satori and 2-3 og/og  'females'. I'll take clones from the og/og and then I'll have 4 strains and I even have 6 seeds left of the og/og!

   I'll order some Indica seeds and a couple of other strains but that is about it. Having complete control over 'my garden' makes me feel real good. 
In fact... I think I'll smoke a joint!


                                        Thank you...


                                                   The Poet...


----------



## The Poet (Nov 12, 2014)

Folks,

     Looking at my clone mothers, It sets me to thinking. 
There are a thousand strains and most of the hybrids 15%-20%!
Of course one person needs at least three strains... but there are a thousand! 
It makes me wonder if there are strains I will regret not having ever tried if I don't try them now. 
My Satori is the best followed by Krystalica, then thc Bomb. 
I have never tried the Iranian land race as they are still seeds. 
   I think judging strains is fun and I have been studying the available strains as 'studying' is still legal. 
If I had to choose my 'desert Island 3...'
 they would be crowned by Satori, smell and taste as well as the stone...
 Satori... I've found her...&#9829; I'm in love...
Krystalica is almost as strong, not really any taste, but a real good buzz. 
{I could replace it with a tastier strain, but then maybe not.}
The Bomb hermied on me from a light leak and since 'I was out' got dried, a bit at a time in the oven... 
so I need to try her again.

   The only three strains I have ever grown. {knowing what they were.}
I may keep the bomb after giving her a fair chance and I will probably keep the Krystalica; 
but neither is like the Satori... 
The Satori is magnificent.

   I wonder if there are others like her, outstanding strains like the Satori?

   Master Kush
   White Widow?
   OG Kush
   Blue Dream...
   Headband-Trainwreck-or GDPurple...?


     I know every ones tastes are different but help me out on this one.
Y'all were right about the Satori...!
What other kernels of strain related wisdom could answer my poor question?
Which 3 {three} 3 ?
2-3 more 'Satoris...'



                                          The Poet...


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

The Poet said:


> Hemp Goddess,
> 
> 
> There, bacon and scrambled eggs/cheese *with grape jelly 'on the eggs"*. Now I am ready to discuss Hybrids.



:shocked:

ewwwwwwwwwwww!

to each their own though,
cheers ~


----------



## The Poet (Nov 23, 2014)

Folks,


     I asked how many strains does a person need and the answer was a good one. 
Three, a sativa an indica and a hybrid. 
   So how many strains are practical to keep in clone mother form?

   I have four strains and of course you guys were right about Satori. 
I thought I could handle six but just an ant marching has 25! 
Hmmm... that's inspiring! So somewhere between 6-25! 
I wanted to try a Kush and do some shopping around. 
I could eliminate two of my strains if I could find others like the Satori. 
Then I could thin my herd down to a final 3-4-5 strains
I''ve ordered an indica and a 50%/50% but help me here, 
you guys were totally right about the Satori, but there are thousands of strains.
What other strains {a hybrid and an indica} are ya'lls favorites. 

   { I have 'bread' to put the 'Bama Grape Jam' on today}


                                                   Thank you...


                                                               The Poet...


.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2014)

larry og kush is a strong medicine that if you let go to amber will put you to sleep. That is what Hammy( Hamster Lewis) and Orangesunshine grow. You might check their journals. I find them hard to grow as there seems to be a lot of pheno swing..And i always get the tall male ones.

Satori is wonderful. 

I am keeping 2 mothers at a time right now. You can also try and reveg your plants, like satori by keeping a few lower branches on the plant after harvest and put her back in veg, as the new leaves come out of the buds so you have to keep a few buds on her.

When you do a reveg don't be afraid when the plant goes a little crazy and has whorled leaves,,,,they grow in a circle for a while, then they straighten back up and start looking normal.   Just a thought for you to consider.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 26, 2014)

So in Conclusion...


        I found the Larry og kush, Ghost og and some interesting strains at Herbie's. Thank you guys for recommending them. I've just been overcome with paranoia however and with six strains, I'll just call them my 'Desert Island Six'  I'll just  live with them, Satori... are you kidding? Good strains all and with a little luck I may live a long time. 

   30 years ago a friend told me:  
"Poet, you are like an old dog who has been hurt. 
You are afraid to take chances"
{He's been dead the last 25 years, shot in the back}
 I replied:  Hmmm... yes, and that's why I am a 'old dog'!


                           Thank you...

                                      The Old Poet...&#9834;


----------



## zem (Nov 26, 2014)

very interesting question, how many strains does one person need? i think to each person certain needs, i personally would like 4-5 strains, sativa, indica, hybrid, low potency-big yield plant, and maybe a high CBD or watever strain i just could not give up  i guess that would do it for my lifetime


----------

